# Cheap(er) Oakleys for Military, Gov't, and Law Enforcement



## SVOMike86 (May 27, 2011)

The locals in Afghanistan are known for selling knock off Oakleys for around $10-15, but none are polarized. I was complaining about this to one of the contractors out here and he told me about a site called USStandardIssue.com. They sell to all Gov't, Military, and Law Enforcement at WAY cheaper than retail. All you have to do is fill out a short form and email them a copy of your CAC card, or Id card. It takes a day or so to get approved, and you can get pretty much anything Oakley sells including glasses, clothing, boots, watches. The regular glasses start around $60 or so, and the polarized start around $80. Normal polarized Oakleys are around $190, so its a hell of a deal. Check'em out...


----------



## Ictalurus (May 27, 2011)

Great tip, I'll check it out.


----------



## Mpd165 (May 27, 2011)

I've been using them for years. Everything is pretty much 50% off. But, being standard issue, they only carry black on black. It's great if that's what your looking for, but if your wanting some crazy colors or designs you wont find them at standard issue.


----------



## SVOMike86 (May 28, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for the heads up, I was wondering why I couldn't find the ones I want with pink frames and yellow lenses... Black on black works for me, it'd be nice to get some amber lenses, but I guess that's what my other glasses are for. Also, all the lenses are ballistic, so they pass all the ANSI standards for safety glasses, more icing on the cake...


----------



## gouran01 (May 28, 2011)

I've been using them since around 2004, great deals and the dang boots are like tennis shoes!


----------



## Waterwings (May 28, 2011)

> ...email them a copy of your CAC card, or Id card.





Sounds like a great deal, but I don't think I want to be emailing someone a copy of my ID Card. Maybe a little paranoid on my part, but it does have my SSN on it. Don't have a CAC card, so don't know about them.


----------



## SVOMike86 (May 28, 2011)

Waterwings- I completely agree with you about the ssn, but the company has been around for 20 years or so they would have a lot to lose by doing something dumb. ALSO, I called customer service yesterday to ask how to send in a copy of my ID, considering in some of the outposts I'm in scanners are a hot commodity, and she said if I could just give her my address out here she would automatically approve my registration. Give'em a call and see if there are any other options for verification...


----------



## gouran01 (Jun 4, 2011)

there are other options, I just fax my recruiter business card, if your deployed or overseas assignment the the use the common sense factor the the APO address. Pretty much anything that says military with your name. Could also copy ID and black out your social before sending, also all branches are in the process of phasing out socials on IDs, If retired I believe you can get a new one now or in the very near future, seeing how there are so many vets here, I'll try to locate the newest message I have on Id cards.


----------



## Jyphotography (Jun 4, 2011)

After my last pair of 180 dollar oakleys I had flew out of a Blackhawk in Iraq, I bought like 5 pairs of knockoffs, before I left. They all broke! I heard of this site before, let me see if I can talk my wife into one more pair!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 4, 2011)

Jyphotography said:


> After my last pair of 180 dollar oakleys I had flew out of a Blackhawk in Iraq...




Man card approved :USA1:


----------



## Jyphotography (Jun 4, 2011)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Jyphotography said:
> 
> 
> > After my last pair of 180 dollar oakleys I had flew out of a Blackhawk in Iraq...
> ...




Hahaha man I was pissed! I lost two pairs of shades, and a iPod! PISSED!


----------



## fender66 (Jun 4, 2011)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Jyphotography said:
> 
> 
> > After my last pair of 180 dollar oakleys I had flew out of a Blackhawk in Iraq...
> ...



+1 and..... :LOL2: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1:


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 5, 2011)

SVOMike86 said:


> Waterwings- I completely agree with you about the ssn, but the company has been around for 20 years or so they would have a lot to lose by doing something dumb. ALSO, I called customer service yesterday to ask how to send in a copy of my ID, considering in some of the outposts I'm in scanners are a hot commodity, and she said if I could just give her my address out here she would automatically approve my registration. Give'em a call and see if there are any other options for verification...



Thanks for the info. 




gouran01 said:


> ...If retired I believe you can get a new one now or in the very near future, seeing how there are so many vets here, I'll try to locate the newest message I have on Id cards.



I tried to get a new ID card about 4 years ago when my wife renewed her dependant card. The lady at the office said it was a no-go. Gotta wait until you're eligible for social security to get it updated :shock: . My ID card was issued back in '92 when I retired (was 38 yrs old), and the pic doesn't look a bit like me now. I had dark hair back then, lol.


----------

